

Apple's Boston-Area Team: Working on Speech in Nuance’s Backyard - curtwoodward
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/07/26/apples-boston-area-team-working-on-speech-in-nuances-backyard/

======
treerex
The article makes it sound like Apple has never had a presence in Cambridge:
ATG East was there in the late-80s through 1996. After Jobs came back the
office was shut down. (Source: I was there and was laid off because of it.)

The fact that they are setting up shop in the CIC makes me think this is just
an experiment to see how well a remote development site will work in Apple's
New World Order.

------
JosephHatfield
Given Nuance's past behavior, I fear Apple may be facing a another lawsuit
very soon.

~~~
aroch
Are you referring to the whole Vlingo thing from a couple years ago?

~~~
aberkowitz
I think Apple is a little too big for Nuance to acqui-sue. Things might end
very differently this time.

